# Elite Membership



## Roseman (Aug 2, 2009)

I sure see alot of new members wanting to donate, saying they can't.
What is up with that?
AND
I donated $100 in June, expecting ELITE membership for a LONG time, but today, it disappeared. 

Can someone please help me.???


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 2, 2009)

Roseman said:


> I sure see alot of new members wanting to donate, saying they can't.
> What is up with that?
> AND
> I donated $100 in June, expecting ELITE membership for a LONG time, but today, it disappeared.
> ...


 
damn that sucks did you get to try out any of the benifis?


----------



## timsatx1 (Aug 2, 2009)

What kinda benefits?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 2, 2009)

market....


----------



## cowboylogic (Aug 2, 2009)

While you were elite did you like it? Worth it?


----------



## cowboylogic (Aug 2, 2009)

Damn it Chi, that baby is killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 2, 2009)

Roseman said:


> I sure see alot of new members wanting to donate, saying they can't.
> What is up with that?
> AND
> I donated $100 in June, expecting ELITE membership for a LONG time, but today, it disappeared.
> ...


 wow roseman , people who donated 5 bucks got that same deal ,,elite membership for a donation .... there were people who donated more and i don't see them posting a rant


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 2, 2009)

cowboylogic said:


> Damn it Chi, that baby is killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
dont hate on the babypothead avitar u know its the shit


----------



## cowboylogic (Aug 2, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> dont hate on the babypothead avitar u know its the shit


 Not hatin bro, I love it!!!! One of the coolest on RIU.


----------



## Roseman (Aug 3, 2009)

I got it back, somehow, but how, I do not know.

And YES, I like the Elite and it is worth the $5 a month to not have to look at the advertising. The List of benefits for Elite Members are posted, but the one that says you can EDIT a thread or post at anytime is not acurate. I can only EDIT it within 24 hours like eveyone else..


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah, think I'm gonna message all three myself... they should put a mod in charge of just updating and keeping track of the Elite Memberships. God knows how much money they've lost so far because nobody wants to chance just wasting their money.


----------



## potroast (Aug 3, 2009)

The mods don't have any control of maintenance of the Elite Membership.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, Doesn't rollitup - the mod- control them? or is it hydroponicz?


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 9, 2009)

Everything is now streamlined DO NOT FORGET TO PUT YOUR USERNAME ON CHECKOUT!!! otherwise your account will not be updated.


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 9, 2009)

rolli my check cleared recently that was mailed beginning of may user name was on check ,it was supposed to be for the servers will i still get the upgrade ?


----------



## megs (Aug 9, 2009)

Are we to donate through RIU or through the shop?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 9, 2009)

megs said:


> Are we to donate through RIU or through the shop?


 just forward all monies to the dr. greenhorn fund. thx for your donations and support!! LOL j/k


----------



## megs (Aug 9, 2009)

haha good one. But I'm still not to sure what to do? I want to give back to a community that has educated me on a subject I absolutly love.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 9, 2009)

well, I like being elite. for the same reasons as roseman stated and also I feel there is a tighter bond among the elite crowd. if you notice, elite members never attack other elite members,,,,not that I seen anyways. we respect eachother even if our styles are different...sign up bro


----------



## megs (Aug 9, 2009)

Well I've been a long time creeper and pretty much decided to sign up just to donate and give back to the RUI community. I respect alot of the elite members because they usually are the one's who have taught me or helped me when I needed it. I'm not in it to get the "rep" I'm more in it to just give back. But again, how do I go about doing this? Do I donate to RIU or to the shop? and how? How long untill you get the elite benifits?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 9, 2009)

who cares about rep???? I sure as hell don't. I give much respects to dude with only 1 rep bar on many occassions.....fuck rep

you get 6 month or 1 year subscribtions. maybe one of the mods can help me out here......but I believe elite is worth it. I feel like I gave back to the site that has always been there for me


----------



## megs (Aug 9, 2009)

I just need to know how!!! where do I go? how do I pay? to whom? how much? as soon as I find out I'll sign up haha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 9, 2009)

hhhahahha...sorry bro, if I knew how, I woulda threw up the link allready!! Lmao!

I'm sure the enforcer or one of the mods, when they do log on, will direct you how to get there....hahahaha I believe it is 30 and 60 dollars and as far as the wait....DON"T ASK!!!!! LMAO


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 9, 2009)

and just for you.....+rep ahahahaha 
cherish it!


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 9, 2009)

go to your control panel and look for paid subscriptions


----------



## megs (Aug 9, 2009)

Awsome! thank you haha. I guess I'll figure it out sooner or later. Thanks for the help friends!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 13, 2009)

triedthat and it takes me to a page and tells me to select my prefered payment options and follow the instructions on the next page.
But, there is no buttons or next page?


----------



## Roseman (Aug 13, 2009)

Elite Membership


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 13, 2009)

ok...thanks roseman!! That worked.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 13, 2009)

elite paid for again....lets see how this works. I kept the order number this time


----------



## Roseman (Aug 14, 2009)

Roseman's Closet-Grow Tutorial - Marijuana Growing

New Thread for Beginners,
NOT for Advanced Growers, unless you want to pitch in and help.
All BubbleHeads are very welcomed.


----------



## Highwind (Aug 14, 2009)

How long does it normally take to get the Elite status after the donation is made?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 14, 2009)

Thatvquestion is one of lifes mysteries!


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Aug 14, 2009)

So how i take it you need to donate money to become an elite memeber?? How much we talking about??


----------



## Highwind (Aug 14, 2009)

northwoodsmoker said:


> So how i take it you need to donate money to become an elite memeber?? How much we talking about??


$5 I'm pretty sure.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 14, 2009)

donated las evening nothing yet.....i'll keep waiting......


----------



## Cap K (Aug 14, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Elite Membership


Good lookin out Roseman!


----------

